# Ich killed my fish



## Clownfish (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a 105 gallon freshwater tank. Had some fish in it for at least 5 years. 4 Bala sharks (6 - 8 inches), Angelfish, Pleco, cardinal tetras, rummy nose tetras. My Pleco (about 8 years old0) died for no apparent reason, I figured old age. I bought one small pleco at Petco and put him in. The new Pleco was dead the next day. In about 3 days I notice ich, white spots like salt on my fish. The skin started to rot away. I didn't want to use chemicals in the show tank, so I added salt and raised the temp to about 80 degrees. In about 5 days, all fish had died except one neon tetra and one rummy nose. I put them in a 10 gallon for safekeeping and tore down my 105. I used 2 400 Emporer bio-wheels for biological filtration. I plan on putting the tank back together. I have washed everything in hot water and they have been dryed for about 10 days. While I tore down the tank I have used the same biowheels for filtration in the 10 gallon sick-storage tank. The two fish are doing fine and have not shown any signs of sickness. My question - when I put the tank back together, will it be safe to use the same biowheels in my new tank without any new introduction of ich? I would think it would, but like other opinions. Any other things you suggest before I actually starting putting water back in the 105 would be appreciated. Lesson learned - I have gone so long without any problems, that I don't quarentine my new fish. Guess I better start doing it again. Thanks.:console:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> quarentine my new fish


Everyone knows to do this, but we have to learn the hard way (some of us more than once).

Have the biowheels been running in anti-ich meds on the 10? If they have had a full course of treatment, then i wouldn't worry about putting them back. But if they haven't, well it would violates quarantine. Everything on a QT/hospital tank should get treated before going to a non-QT tank. Usually, I'd say bleach it, but that kind of defeats the purpose of reusing the biowheels so you won't have to cycle the 105 from scratch.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

ahh quarentining is for smart ppl


----------



## Clownfish (Jan 10, 2010)

It's always been my understanding that if there is no host for ich to attach itself to in 10 days or so, that it would die. Now grant it, I do have two fish that appear healthy in my 10 gal tank, so you would suggest I go ahead and medicate the 10 gal with the biowheels anyway. I was not wanting to recycle the biological filter if I didn't have to. What is your suggestion for treatment, Rid Ich? Well leaving my apparently 2 healthy fish in the tank, be okay?


----------

